# The right way to keep an Arab's mane.



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Just want to know, as she in my first Arabian... 

My Arab's mane is just grown out long at the moment, but for showing/just looking fancy, what do I do to it? What is 'correct'?

Keep it long? 

Does one ever pull an Arab's mane?

(Will include a pic of current mane's state of affairs when I'm home)


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Are you asking how to care for and keep a long mane nice? Otherwise, most traditionally, arabs are kept "natural" as far as mane and tail are concerned. For showing outside of breed shows, particularly in english type classes, it is acceptable to use a running braid. 

If you are wanting to know how to keep a mane and tail nice, then condition condition condition! And then braid it up. No combs should come near it unless you are using conditioner of some sort as well (and some people never use a brush or comb even then, preferring to use their fingers only.)


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

No pulling the mane!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Most have long manes and tails. The longer the better. And the majority will have a pretty extreme bridle path.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Tidy, but natural and free-flowing. Therefore if your horse has a bit of a ratty-looking mane, you tidy it up, but try to make sure it looks natural. Pulling is a no go.

Some people braid but I prefer the Arabs with free-flowing mane and tail. They are usually fully trimmed up, including inside ears, and many of them have a very long bridle path.

Google some show pics of Arabs, they will give you an idea of the presentation expected.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Arab manes and tails are meant to be kept as long as possible.... you don't want to pull, cut or otherwise shorten except a rare instance when you do a slight trim or even up, but most arab owners rarely do that. It's best to keep them braided up when you aren't showing...usually the main is done up in a running braid (like a one sided french braid down the neck where you only tack from above). Tails are usually braided and wrapped...I do this with Cinny's tail even though he isn't an Arab. You start about an inch under the tail bone NEVER INCLUDE TAILBONE and braid down to the end and secure. Then you double it back up and pull through the top, it should be loose enough where you left about an inch under tailbone. You may have to loop twice if it drags the ground. Then you wrap vetwrap to secure it...again, not near the tailbone, only what is braded and looped through. I take Cinny's out about once a month and in the summer I also loop a fake tail I made out of bail twine through the vetwrap.... you don't want to hook it to the tail itself because if it gets caught it can do some damage...only attach to the vetwrap.

Many people put conditioners etc in their tails, this helps. I like going to beauty supply stores and buying a spray called Hask Placenta...it really helps keep it strong.

I once boarded at a stable where there was a 3 year old Arab gelding who's mane was literally to it's knees and it's tale dragged the ground by a foot! I think this is a little overboard, but I think it's also every arabs owners dream if they are showing. This horses mane and tail was ALWAYS braided up, I only saw it down for shows or cleansing.

Here is a great video on how to do the running braid and keep it in






Here is a good tail wrap video, tried to find a better one...maybe I should make one using the fakey tail LOL






And here is what the wrapped tail with an attached bail twin tail looks like on my horse.









For showing or just feeling like looking fancy, I would do the running braid and then let the tail flow... Remember the more you brush it, the more hairs break off especially without some sort of conditioner or detangler.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks all you guys! I also thought Arabian manes are kept long and natural, so that's what my mare looks like and I'm proud of it, and I think it looks beautiful. 

But I may be moving her to a fancy-pants (non-Arab) yard where all the horses are regularly trimmed and clipped to within an inch of their lives, so I just wanted to make sure they wouldn't look at her in pure horror, and think she just looks unkempt and neglected with her looooong mane 

But if that's the way Arabs are supposed to look like, I'll march her in there proudly and tell them to keep their scissors away!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

muumi said:


> Thanks all you guys! I also thought Arabian manes are kept long and natural, so that's what my mare looks like and I'm proud of it, and I think it looks beautiful.
> 
> But I may be moving her to a fancy-pants (non-Arab) yard where all the horses are regularly trimmed and clipped to within an inch of their lives, so I just wanted to make sure they wouldn't look at her in pure horror, and think she just looks unkempt and neglected with her looooong mane
> 
> But if that's the way Arabs are supposed to look like, I'll march her in there proudly and tell them to keep their scissors away!


Most Fancy Pants people will know... and I bet they will OOOOH And AAAAAHH with jealously that their horses could never have that much hair, even if they stopped cutting it!!!!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

A note on the running braid, that should not be a regular, full time braid. It should only be done for shows or short periods of time as it is very tight and will pull large clumps of hair out if the horse rubs it.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> Most Fancy Pants people will know... and I bet they will OOOOH And AAAAAHH with jealously that their horses could never have that much hair, even if they stopped cutting it!!!!


I hope so!

I seem to be surrounded by Thoroughbreds and Warmbloods where ever I go, with impeccably pulled short manes, and sometimes, just sometimes, I feel like I should say something to explain that no, I haven't just forgotten to tidy her up for a really long time, and that growing it is on purpose... but you're right, it's probably all in my head, and they don't think that at all!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Since some arabs have very thick manes midway down the neck it will be easier to braid, even just finger comb if you thin it from the underside. I flip the mane to the other side and pull only 3 or 4 hairs at a time.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

grayshell38 said:


> A note on the running braid, that should not be a regular, full time braid. It should only be done for shows or short periods of time as it is very tight and will pull large clumps of hair out if the horse rubs it.


Ah yes, now that I remember Kasai's was a loose running braid that was about 4 inches under the top of his neck, sometimes more..... and then they had to double up the end. 

This isn't him but it looks EXACTLY like him...


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> Ah yes, now that I remember Kasai's was a loose running braid that was about 4 inches under the top of his neck, sometimes more..... and then they had to double up the end.
> 
> This isn't him but it looks EXACTLY like him...
> 
> View attachment 99966


Okay, my horse is nowhere near that impressive! Wow!! Envy!

This isn't my horse, just pulled an image off google, but this is kinda the length I have. Which now seems pitiful in comparison, ha ha!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Actually, that looks like the average arab mane.... and still worthy of envy


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> Actually, that looks like the average arab mane.... and still worthy of envy


Yes, its average, but very long compared to them fancy Warmbloods.

This is kinda what I'm surrounded by:


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

Natural The bridle path should be very long, about a quarter to a half way down the neck.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

MakeYourMark said:


> Natural The bridle path should be very long, about a quarter to a half way down the neck.


I'm pretty nervous about cutting a bridle-path, so I haven't done that yet.


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

muumi said:


> I'm pretty nervous about cutting a bridle-path, so I haven't done that yet.


Have a trainer or experienced horseperson help you This is generally done with clippers.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

MakeYourMark said:


> Have a trainer or experienced horseperson help you This is generally done with clippers.


Yea, good idea!

Is the bridle path necessary for showing?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

You don't need a bridle path if you don't want one, many folks let their Arabians go Au Naturale in that department. But if you cut it, the trick is to see where it accentuates the positive best, before you cut. For instance, pull a 2" section to the opposite side so it lookes like you cut a bridle path from the side you're looking at. Then see, does it show off a tiny throat latch or does it need to go farther? Keep pulling sections over til you see what you like best. Some horses with really shapely necks clip up past the break at the poll and that's the most complimentary. The nice thing is, you can play with it and see what you like best. I always stop an inch or 2 before I really like it, because then you can finish up just before a show and not worry that you're going to go too far. 

Here's a pic of one of mine, you can see how it shows the break in his poll off. You can go longer or shorter, wherever you prefer on your horse, or not at all, it's all acceptable. From looking at this pic, in his current pasture fit state, I think I'll let it grow in more and not cut such a long one next time. BTW, this was done about a month ago and he's already got a 2 inch mohawk. They grow back FAST.










I'm going to be doing some bathing and grooming this week, I'll try to remember to post a pic of how I braid up the manes and tails for 'storage'.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Okay wait, now I have a new question...

Do people tend to leave palomino horses' manes natural and long too, no matter the breed? Or does one/can one pull those depending on breed and what the horse is used for?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

For 1/2 Arabs, yes, Saddlebreds, yes, QH's, no (kills me when I see a pulled or banded mane.). I'd venture that most horses that are not shown at breed shows probably get their manes pulled and braided for dressage & hunter. At breed shows, the Arabs & Saddlebreds favor the running braids.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> You don't need a bridle path if you don't want one, many folks let their Arabians go Au Naturale in that department. But if you cut it, the trick is to see where it accentuates the positive best, before you cut. For instance, pull a 2" section to the opposite side so it lookes like you cut a bridle path from the side you're looking at. Then see, does it show off a tiny throat latch or does it need to go farther? Keep pulling sections over til you see what you like best. Some horses with really shapely necks clip up past the break at the poll and that's the most complimentary. The nice thing is, you can play with it and see what you like best. I always stop an inch or 2 before I really like it, because then you can finish up just before a show and not worry that you're going to go too far.
> 
> Here's a pic of one of mine, you can see how it shows the break in his poll off. You can go longer or shorter, wherever you prefer on your horse, or not at all, it's all acceptable. From looking at this pic, in his current pasture fit state, I think I'll let it grow in more and not cut such a long one next time. BTW, this was done about a month ago and he's already got a 2 inch mohawk. They grow back FAST.
> 
> ...


Wow! Looks beautiful!

Thanks for the info. I'm just scared of cutting one and it not looking as good, and then there are no takesies backsies 

So I'll leave it for now, and rather see what is best when we actually start showing.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> For 1/2 Arabs, yes, Saddlebreds, yes, QH's, no (kills me when I see a pulled or banded mane.). I'd venture that most horses that are not shown at breed shows probably get their manes pulled and braided for dressage & hunter. At breed shows, the Arabs & Saddlebreds favor the running braids.


Cool, I get it. The palomino is a very mixed breed, so no breed shows, and will probably be ridden English, but is too young now. You probably know which one I mean anyway, from my previous thread. So for everyday good presentation, should I keep it short and neat?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

muumi said:


> Cool, I get it. The palomino is a very mixed breed, so no breed shows, and will probably be ridden English, but is too young now. You probably know which one I mean anyway, from my previous thread. So for everyday good presentation, should I keep it short and neat?


If he's not an Arab or Saddlebred or is an unregistered mix, then I'd start pulling it now, so that when you get ready to show he's used to it and doesn't fuss. Besides, if you start now and keep at it weekly, it's less work later on. You can just braid it right before the show and forget it. 

I love my long manes and tails but they take a LOT of upkeep and here, where it's always windy, they can be really a pain.


----------



## kbjumper (Jan 22, 2012)

muumi said:


> Okay wait, now I have a new question...
> 
> Do people tend to leave palomino horses' manes natural and long too, no matter the breed? Or does one/can one pull those depending on breed and what the horse is used for?


As far I have seen Palominos keep long mains and tails, the only time I saw a palomino with a modified mane was when her owner pulled it to be like all the other tb's in her jumping barn and honestly i think it looked soo bad! I suppose that in the end it's the owners choice but it looms better natural.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Palominos are pulled or left long depending on their breed. Palomino is a COLOR not a breed. That would be like saying only black horses should be pulled but sorrels should be left long...it doesn't make sense.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Like kbjumper said, I have also seen a lot of people keep long manes on palominos regardless of breed, which is why I enquired what the 'correct' thing was.
I would suppose its because the 'pure white' mane of a palomino is such a striking feature, but I don't know for sure, as I'm not a 'pally' person. Likewise a bunch on buckskin people seem to like a long mane too.
Of course I am aware palomino is a colour not a breed.

I would prefer a short mane on my pally, because I think it would look better on her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

Ugh, I worded that all wrong. All I was asking is if there is a trend in pally's having full manes versus not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Ha ha, I know what you meant. I was mainly replying to kb. Almost every pally I have seen was AQHA or APHA and had pulled manes..... banded for western, braided english.


----------



## lkjhorse927 (Feb 27, 2012)

DON'T PULL IT if you are planning to show at and arab show. For regular open shows and other non-formal shows you could pull it and do button braids. 
Most arab showers and state showers leave the mane long, but clip the bridle path down about a bit less than 1/3 of the neck. Some go shorter, or longer. Look at some pictures or ask an arab expert. During dressage or hunt/equitation you can do a running braid.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

When I got my Arab her show cut bridle path was mostly grown out & I liked the full mane. When I wanted to show her in halter I only trimmed about 2'. I only cleaned up her ears on the outside edge too.
Some said she would look like a hippie compared to the other Arabs but we only did it for fun/experience at a local show. Guess what? My hippie won!!!


----------

